# My wife thinks I'm a hero.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I ordered a pop can crusher a few days ago. Prior to doing that, she'd crush the cans by stomping on them. Been doing that for many years.

Anyways, it arrived and I got it mounted up on a convenient wall in the garage and it works great. So great in fact, that I now do all the can crushing. Made in the USA to boot.

She no longer deals with it. She adores me............


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You should have been able to crush them with your hand.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Man Card,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,turn it in.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I just stare at them & they crush out of sheer terror.
And, I'm the one who taught Chuck Norris how to make coffee - by grinding the beans with my teeth & boiling the water with my rage.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Any man that can make it possible for his true love to destroy things, without negative repercussions, is a minor genius. 

I owe my successful 45 year marriage, in large part, to cleaning up after my wife's trash and brush burning fiascos, and doing so without offering 'overt' recriminations. Thankfully, she has matured enough during that 45 years to avoid fire storms that require professional firefighters. So what, if we occasionally lose a half-acre of grass and a few lawn ornaments or tools? At least, we haven't roasted any human beings.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

We take them to the redemption store. .05$ a can. Kind of stupid to throw AL in the trash. When we were kids we would troll the dumps and construction sites for scrap CU and AL wire along with PB to sell at the scrap metal place. We would also make the rounds of construction sites looking for soda and beer bottles. We made 2c a bottle and 10c for beer bottles. Back then, the bottles were re-used and the manufacturer would pay for their return. Made decent $ in the 60's. Today when walking, I pick up cans and bottles and use the $ for ammo. In NY when you throw out your beer, soda, water cans - bottles out the window, you are not only trashing your neighborhood, you are throwing away your money. I know some may think I am nuts, but when I see a 5c can, I see a round of 22LR! or 4 cans and I can get a round of 9MM. And I go through a lot of 22LR and 9MM! Just last year I picked up over 90$ while out on my walks and runs.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Yep, my cousin and I paid for our penny candy (and once in a while even banana splits) by scouting for soda bottles. 2 cents for the small bottles, 5 for the big ones - and a banana split was only $.25, built to order. Cans were not in it though.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Grandma was in charge of all the bottles and she made sure they were returned. The neighbor hood I grew up in you could not just walk around to try and find any. Did get in trouble with grandma when I tried to do a trick shot by shooting through the mouth of the bottle.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> You should have been able to crush them with your hand.


I used to do that........using my forehead.

When I complained to my doctor about the pain, he told me to stop doing that. That's when my wife stepped up, and began stomping on them to crush um.

I, like technology, have progressed. Hence, the can crusher.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Was she crushing your head or the cans?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

How much pop do you drink? I haven't had a pop, diet or otherwise in years. That crap is bad for you 'Troop. Have a beer for goodness sake.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not much of a drinker, when it comes alcohol. In the right company and in the right place, I'll share a pitcher of beer or two though. It's been a while since I've done that. 

My soda pop consumption is way down from what it used to be. Lots of things in life aren't good for us. But yet, we have to live and enjoy what there is we find enjoyable. 

Motorcycles and an occasional soda pop hits the mark for me. Sometimes, I do both on the same day.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

*Three Separate 2018 Studies Found Zero Evidence That Universal Background Checks Prevent Gun Deaths*

However the same 3 studies found that crushing cans against your forehead results in migraines and an increased probability you will tell your wife: "Honey, hold my beer and watch this! "


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> *Three Separate 2018 Studies Found Zero Evidence That Universal Background Checks Prevent Gun Deaths*
> 
> However the same 3 studies found that crushing cans against your forehead results in migraines and an increased probability you will tell your wife: "Honey, hold my beer and watch this! "


I'm not worried, as long as it wasn't cancer causing.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

yellowtr said:


> We take them to the redemption store. .05$ a can. Kind of stupid to throw AL in the trash. When we were kids we would troll the dumps and construction sites for scrap CU and AL wire along with PB to sell at the scrap metal place. We would also make the rounds of construction sites looking for soda and beer bottles. We made 2c a bottle and 10c for beer bottles. Back then, the bottles were re-used and the manufacturer would pay for their return. Made decent $ in the 60's. Today when walking, I pick up cans and bottles and use the $ for ammo. In NY when you throw out your beer, soda, water cans - bottles out the window, you are not only trashing your neighborhood, you are throwing away your money. I know some may think I am nuts, but when I see a 5c can, I see a round of 22LR! or 4 cans and I can get a round of 9MM. And I go through a lot of 22LR and 9MM! Just last year I picked up over 90$ while out on my walks and runs.


Actually, this era of my early childhood also provided me with some early situational awareness lessons.

There were always older kids who would attempt to hi-jack a little red wagon load of pop bottles, so a trip to the Mom and Pop grocery to sell them had to be a team effort, with look-outs and diversions being employed, as well as 'pre-mission' intelligence reports. You could really savor a popsicle that had been paid for in such a manner.


----------

